# Tecumseh Primer Issue?



## ut1205 (Apr 14, 2007)

I have a 10 year old Craftsman mower with a Tecumseh engine. I want to try to get one more season out of it. Carb is one with the fixed jet in the bottom of the bowl and fixed idle jet. It sat up for about two years without being started (no gas in it) but still would not start when I added fresh fuel. Tore down the carb and and cleaned out all the passages. I hit about 5 strokes on the primer and it started but quit. Did it again but this time I continued to pump the primer bulb and it would run. After about a minute of doing this it would run on its on but not very well.

I pushed the primer bulb all the way in in and held it in the "in position" and it smoothed out and ran fine. I don't see any cracks or physical damage to the bulb. I used a 3/4" deep well socket and reseated the retaining clip. I replaced the bulb 4-5 years ago then it wasn't used for 2 years. Does this sound like an air leak in or around the bulb. Seems like I have seen these bulbs with a hole in the end of them even though this one is solid.

Bottom line is seems like it would run fine if the bulb was not there. Is it time for a new one or does this indicate another issue? Appreciate any feedback before this one goes to the dumpster.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

When you cleaned the carb did you pay special attention to the bowl nut, it has up to 4 holes in it and the one near the top is usually the problem, on some is is nearly invisible, I use the wire from a twist tie to clean it, refer to the picture below as reference only. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## ut1205 (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I did miss that one the first time but I pulled it out and it was stopped up but that was before I posted this thread. Ace Hardware has these primers for about $3.00. I think I will pick one up tomorrow and give it a try.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't think the primer is your issue ( I work at ace ha ha)

I think geo hit the nail on the head, double check that nut

another thing also, check the screws going into the carb for the air filter bracket, make sure they are snug, the one closest to the primer bulb actually helps it prime, I've ran into a couple they needed a little snugging and fixed the problem like you are having


----------



## ut1205 (Apr 14, 2007)

Well Ace was out of the primers so I haven't done anything. I will pull the jet out again and check it. I took the plastic air filter mount off to clean the carb and I believe it is tight but will recheck. Why would holding the primer all the way (not pumping) in make it run fine.


----------



## rick-l (Sep 16, 2009)

Would a 10 year old craftsman be that vector carb with the plastic float bowl and extruded throttle body?


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

if he saying the the kind've nut he took off, no

does your primer bulb have a hole in the middle? if it does, your pretty much choking it to an extent to help it suck more gas


----------



## ut1205 (Apr 14, 2007)

This one has a brass float and a plastic tube with an "o-ring" that extends through the body and into the venturi about 1/4". There is no hole in the primer bulb.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

did you replace the o-rings on the pick-up tube?


----------



## ut1205 (Apr 14, 2007)

No. Could be the problem.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

yes it could, there are 2 o-rings up there


----------



## philgood0316 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hold down the primer after it starts and if it stays running it is your bulb.


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

make sure the adaptor for the air cleaner in on...small hole that if not blocked off wont run good


----------

